# Shturmanskie Chronographs - Old And New



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

hi guys

i've searched thorugh a couple of the forums and can't seem to find what i'm looking for. what is the difference between the original and the replica big sturmanskie chronographs? is there a significant difference in the movements used ? what about case quality etc? how do these russian movements compare to their western counterparts e.g. valjoux ? (i'm particularly interested in the ones that have a case shaped like the 'ocean'/'okeah'.) what are the common pitfalls of buying an older one (or for that matter, a new one!)? grateful for any advice / comments. thanks alot dave


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Newer ones tend to be better made and more refined looking - all Stainless steel cases and pushers/crowns as opposed to plated.

the movement is the same 3133 one though - tried and tested... tough as nails.

the older ones are more quaint and can be found cheap in varying conditions... the new ones are ridiculously priced....


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> Newer ones tend to be better made and more refined looking - all Stainless steel cases and pushers/crowns as opposed to plated.
> 
> the movement is the same 3133 one though - tried and tested... tough as nails.
> 
> the older ones are more quaint and can be found cheap in varying conditions... the new ones are ridiculously priced....


thanks xantia. if i see one at the right price i might give it a pop.

dave


----------

